# Galatians 4



## Barnpreacher (Oct 30, 2008)

Here is a really good message on Galatians 4. I especially liked the end before the Lord's table when he contrasted the life of a slave to the life of a son.

SermonAudio.com - No Longer Slaves, but Sons in Christ Jesus


----------

